# What do you think the long-term impacts of the riots will be?



## Rand /pol/ (Jul 2, 2020)

Personally I think the biggest impact of the riots/protests is America (and the rest of the west) becoming more socially liberal.

The riots have resulted in more than a hundred statues getting torn down and resulted in Mississippi changing its flag. The tearing down of lots of these statues was endorsed by Republican politicians as was the Mississippi flag change. To me this shows the Conservative movement losing a lot of cultural power.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jul 2, 2020)

Very little of import, if anything.  Business as usual will continue, maybe with a slightly different set of clothes, but I don't really think anything's going to meaningfully change - at least, not anymore.


----------



## Dave. (Jul 2, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Very little of import, if anything.  Business as usual will continue, maybe with a slightly different set of clothes, but I don't really think anything's going to meaningfully change - at least, not anymore.



Maybe on surface level, but on a sub-surface level you're definitely going to see some strained and tense relationships between blacks and whites. Those white liberals that claimed to fight for blacks... well they're going to still do that, but in the comfort of all white neighborhoods that they may or may not leave a whole lot any time soon. There's also probably going to be a lot of strained police forces that may or may not get the job done and get ready to see the largest spike in crime the U.S has ever faced on a national scale.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jul 2, 2020)

They're not going to stop, so there's going to be a nasty backlash, just like with the religious right. I am already afraid we'll see an actual resurgence in white nationalism thanks to these assholes.


----------



## Lurkio (Jul 2, 2020)

If anything, I think people are going to be turning away from Liberal policies after the complete debacle that CHAZ was/ is turning out to be. Yeah, sure, they tore down some Confederate statues and a flag got changed, if these people stopped there then your point might have some weight, but they also; got a statue of Theodore Roosevelt and _*freaking Abraham Lincoln *_removed as well as motivated several major companies to get rid of iconic and beloved black mascots from their brands due to the tension (because not seeing Aunt Jemima's smiling face when I make my morning pancakes is going to teach my cracker ass not to be racist, for sure). Oh, and let's not forget all the property damage they did to peoples houses and local businesses, of _*all *_ethnicity and color, there are a lot of good, honest, hard working people who are out of a job and have had their lives work ruined because of these protests, and no, insurance isn't going to be able to bail most of the people out despite what your average check mark will say.

You may not hear about it on the news or the front pages of social media (for obvious reasons), but there are a lot of people who got their lives screwed up or have friends who've had their lives messed up  as a direct result of these riots, hell, I'd go as far as saying that just about everyone in the U.S was negatively impacted by these riots in at least some small way, even if it's only not being able to Uncle Ben's comforting visage when they go to make minute rice. I'll admit, at first I thought we'd see this shit spiral out of control and potentially see defunding of the police on a larger scale, but  thankfully the rioters decided to inconvenience a politician who, at first, publicly supported these people, but back tracked as *soon *as her livelihood was threatened in the slightest way. So now I think all of the negative shit these rioters have caused is gradually going to come more to light.

I really hope this doesn't stir up racial tensions, as just as many black people were negatively impacted by this as people of other ethnicities, despite what the Twitter check marks say, but we'll have to wait and see. Personally I'm hoping that the CHAZ in New York completely blows up in the cities face (which it's currently doing right now, but we'll have to wait a bit longer to know for sure) which could be the deathknell of the movement and turns the public against the riots, especially if there's more deaths at the hands of CHAZ "authorities". This alone probably won't turn everyone against BLM, as I'm sure BLM, as well as every celeb/ company that backed this shit, will just memory hole their support of the riots, but I can guarantee the people who had their shit burnt down or property destroyed will remember along with people who brought this all up a month ago when all this started and were immediately shut down by every woke asshole on the web. I don't expect a big revolution or huge socialite change, but I think there will be little shifts in public opinions here and there that you _juuuust_ might be able to trace back to the riots.

Edit: Don't know why I was dubious about where or not the NY CHAZ would fall apart, less then a week past and the NYPD are already scrambling to dismantle CHAZ...We might not see any repercusions immediately, but I wouldn't doubt that we'll seeing the after effects of thus whole debacle having severely hurt the reputation of Liberal policies within a few months...


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 2, 2020)

8/10

OP is obviously posting bait but it's a good question to ask and a discussion worth having

Honestly, I think this could be a "make or break" moment for the American Left and the election in November will be the first big moment of truth on where we are heading as a country.

If Trump wins and the GOP can maintain the Senate, the neoliberal corporate Dems are going to cut their losses and disavow Antifa, BLM, and the wider Millennial Left to save face and out of the sake of basic pragmatism, especially if Trump wins both the popular and electoral votes.

If the GOP can somehow gain a narrow majority in the House as well as keep the Senate, then I'd expect this decline to happen even more quickly as certain institutions like academia could lose government support outside of a few necessary areas (which also happen to be the least left-wing) and the media will adjust their products to make more money.

If Biden wins, expect woke culture to last longer, since the corporate bigwigs will feel vindicated in backing the Woke Left. They back the SJW's and bow to the mob because they're convinced that 2016 was a fluke. If it weren't for Bernie's 2016 campaign and Hillary narrowly winning the popular vote, maybe they wouldn't triple down as much as they have....


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jul 2, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> I am already afraid we'll see an actual resurgence in white nationalism thanks to these assholes.


The lack of any significant response from the far-right during the protests makes me doubt this.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 2, 2020)

America is already socially liberal, faggot.

SAGE


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 2, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> They're not going to stop, so there's going to be a nasty backlash, just like with the religious right. I am already afraid we'll see an actual resurgence in white nationalism thanks to these assholes.


>implying that black nationalism won’t be as worse

only thing this will change is that U.S. will be known as a more progressive country that will have more victim cards than usual


----------



## Begemot (Jul 2, 2020)

Anything that makes meat-eaters and dumb chuds whine is great in my book. Their time is over.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jul 3, 2020)

It's really hard to say at this point because for the most part the vast majority of people in America still view the System as responsive to their vote. Which means the coming election cycle in America will be as much a referendum on the Riots as it is the politicians themselves. 

It goes without saying, but the 2020 Federal Elections are probably the most important since the 1860 elections. With all that implies.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jul 3, 2020)

Rand /pol/ said:


> The lack of any significant response from the far-right during the protests makes me doubt this.



The alt-right aren't as stupid as I thought, and apparently learned from Charlottesville to not take bait. No, what I am talking about is these fools keep going until white normies are scared shitless and they either vote in an actual authoritarian or they decide that voting no longer works and we end up with Days of Rage 2: White Boogaloo. I'm not saying I am sure it will happen, it's just what I fear. 



albertbrown26 said:


> >implying that black nationalism won’t be as worse
> 
> only thing this will change is that U.S. will be known as a more progressive country that will have more victim cards than usual



I never said it wouldn't. My husband is white, and so I don't want him or our children to be discriminated against by the MovieBobs or Hood Rats.


----------



## potato in mah painus (Jul 3, 2020)

Rand /pol/ said:


> The lack of any significant response from the far-right during the protests makes me doubt this.


The mantra has been stay home and defend it, that has been my own local groups and circles online. when the mobs start ripping people out of homes and firebombing neighborhoods outside of their own ghettos is when you are going to start seeing a response and it is not going to be pretty. 

We still have Floyd's court case and November to cross, barring a kangaroo court I think the cops are going to walk free from that and the riots are going to be whipped up into a fever that dwarfs the violence of the first week. A 2nd term under Trump will possibly have the same effect.

TLDR: make sure you have ammo, because the biggest bumps are yet to come.


----------



## Salubrious (Jul 3, 2020)

I think the country is more racist than it was a month ago.

Over the last several years, it's been clear on social media that people will just shame each other for wrongthink.  Most people aren't on social media, but it seems more than ever that people can do the same thing to the general population.  The big difference is that people on social media will actual beg forgiveness because they don't want to be kicked out of their little clubs.  The general population when confronted with a shouting SJW will nod and play along and then think that person is crazy.

White people can only be told so long that they are evil simply for being born white and that black people are allowed to commit felonies with impunity and that they are in the wrong for "showing white privilege" for being upset about it.

I've already been told all my life that I wasn't black enough for being biracial.  Now we've shifted to the point where Terry Crews isn't black enough.

This will all backfire eventually, not in a public display, but in people's inner opinions.  Ironically the same think that people THINK they are protesting against.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jul 3, 2020)

It's definitely gonna leave blacks in a much worse place than anyone else, what with a lot of their areas getting destroyed, and how nobody's gonna want to open a business in a neighborhood where the possibility of losing it all and having the perpetrators just get away with it is a very real possibility.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jul 3, 2020)

potato in mah painus said:


> The mantra has been stay home and defend it, that has been my own local groups and circles online. when the mobs start ripping people out of homes and firebombing neighborhoods outside of their own ghettos is when you are going to start seeing a response and it is not going to be pretty.
> 
> We still have Floyd's court case and November to cross, barring a kangaroo court I think the cops are going to walk free from that and the riots are going to be whipped up into a fever that dwarfs the violence of the first week. A 2nd term under Trump will possibly have the same effect.
> 
> TLDR: make sure you have ammo, because the biggest bumps are yet to come.


I know it's very cliche to compain America to Weimar Germany, but during the Weimar era the rural right-wingers in Germany didn't sit back and do nothing while the left was taking direct action in Berlin. In America, the lack of a response to me just seems like an admission of defeat from the right, or it shows that they've basically ceded every American city to the left (which IMO is as good as an admission of defeat).


----------



## Salubrious (Jul 3, 2020)

Rand /pol/ said:


> I know it's very cliche to compain America to Weimar Germany, but during the Weimar era the rural right-wingers in Germany didn't sit back and do nothing while the left was taking direct action in Berlin. In America, the lack of a response to me just seems like an admission of defeat from the right, or it shows that they've basically ceded every American city to the left (which IMO is as good as an admission of defeat).



This could be pinwheel of me, but I think it's more of a "don't interrupt your enemy while he's making a mistake moment."

Why should the right get involved?  Just stay on the sidelines and then months down the road point and say "look what you did."

Edit: That came out more Steve Urkel than I had intended originally, but I'm keeping it anyway.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jul 3, 2020)

Rand /pol/ said:


> I know it's very cliche to compain America to Weimar Germany, but during the Weimar era the rural right-wingers in Germany didn't sit back and do nothing while the left was taking direct action in Berlin. In America, the lack of a response to me just seems like an admission of defeat from the right, or it shows that they've basically ceded every American city to the left (which IMO is as good as an admission of defeat).


That was also a time before everyone had HD camcorders in their pockets, and could send those videos all around the world at moment's notice.  

Considering it's probably safe to say that most right wingers are largely armed, and living in a country with the world's most liberal gun laws, it's remarkable how much restraint's been showcased by so many people.  Even a report about someone pulling a gun on someone acting insane, without even firing, is still newsworthy.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jul 3, 2020)

Salubrious said:


> Why should the right get involved? Just stay on the sidelines and then months down the road point and say "look what you did."


If the far right does nothing while every major (and minor) city in America is being taken over by the left than to me that makes the far right look weak.


----------



## potato in mah painus (Jul 3, 2020)

Rand /pol/ said:


> I know it's very cliche to compain America to Weimar Germany, but during the Weimar era the rural right-wingers in Germany didn't sit back and do nothing while the left was taking direct action in Berlin. In America, the lack of a response to me just seems like an admission of defeat from the right, or it shows that they've basically ceded every American city to the left (which IMO is as good as an admission of defeat).


 Salubrious beat me to it, but the response is pretty much the same.  The left have had control over the inner cities for years upon years. They are literally destroying their own neighborhoods, cities, and almost all of their political gains/goals that require the majority to be going along with out the window.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jul 3, 2020)

Salubrious said:


> I think the country is more racist than it was a month ago.
> 
> Over the last several years, it's been clear on social media that people will just shame each other for wrongthink.  Most people aren't on social media, but it seems more than ever that people can do the same thing to the general population.  The big difference is that people on social media will actual beg forgiveness because they don't want to be kicked out of their little clubs.  The general population when confronted with a shouting SJW will nod and play along and then think that person is crazy.
> 
> ...



Honestly I think most people have fled social media. You would have to be insane to have a facebook, LinkedIn or Twitter account that serves no other purpose then to say you exist and are a good person with skills and no opinions. The only people on social media now are the crazy ones and the right wing crazies have been banned. Meaning only left wing crazies remain.

At this point I think everyone's mind is made up. The problem is the political and media establishment is unresponsive to the national mood as both have successfully shut down the ability to actually talk about these things. I am 100% convinced at this point it's even reached the point that people are outright lying to the pollsters.

We are going to see more of this crap, with black people hounding white people with cameras to force a reaction and then trying (and succeeding) at destroying them socially. More credulous politicians on the left egging the Rift on because its self serving and met by supine surrender from right wing politicians who dont know how to to react anymore because the entire country has gone silent or is openly lying about what they believe.

All of which is unsustainable.


----------



## Salubrious (Jul 3, 2020)

Rand /pol/ said:


> If the far right does nothing while every major (and minor) city in America is being taken over by the left than to me that makes the far right look weak.



I think we are arguing what "taken over" means at this point.

Look at CHAZ.  They took over for three weeks, had several shootings, invaded the mayor's neighborhood, and then got wiped out in an hour.  So yeah, they "took over", but it was all for naught and now those "protestors" look like the crazy people that they were.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 3, 2020)

I'll leave the more serious socio-political stuff for others.  But:

People will believe spamming social media is effective and works.  So, if you disliked the memes and hive mind retweets before, they'll be amped up.  I'm seeing several individuals I know patting themselves on the back, thinking their '#BlackLivesMatter', single-handedly, brought down statues and ended police corruption.  Not donating, not writing to government, not standing in the streets, just a hashtag, is more than enough to be deemed a brave and heroic freedom fighter.

Basically, lazy activism is officially justified by the media.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 3, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> They're not going to stop, so there's going to be a nasty backlash, just like with the religious right. I am already afraid we'll see an actual resurgence in white nationalism thanks to these assholes.


I imagine both the Left AND Right of the Internet want that to happen. 

They'll have an actual Boogeyman to fight, and the other can be justified in acting like intolerant speds IRL.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Jul 3, 2020)

Depending on certain actions like Trumps election, the George Floyd murder trial, the coof, and maybe unforeseen events that haven't happened yet we may reach a period of instability not seen since the Civil Rights era. Racial attacks against blacks and whites are going to increase, and people in the middle that want to be left alone are going to start consolidating against extremist menace....hopefully.

While I do believe violence is inevitable and we might even see something on the scale of another mass shooting, or a armed militia taking over something I highly doubt anything too horrible will happen. Anyone that honestly believes that Day of The Rope or Civil War 2: Trump Boogaloo is going to happen is a fucking idiot that needs to stop wanking to murder fantasies of their opponents.

The average American complains when the Mcdonalds cooks puts one too many tomatoes on their burger. Regardless of the current events even our poor know too much luxury and have a lot more lose for them to die due some retarded cause of "muh race". This isn't some shithole third world country where you literally have almost nothing to lose.


----------



## Billy "the Bot" Bobson (Jul 3, 2020)

On the discussion about the inactivity of the Right Wing, I agree that the Right is weak. It is completely divided and effectively neutered because of Neo-Conservatism and Libertarianism. I pose a question for all the self-identified Right-Wingers: How many of your family, friends, associates, and co-workers are truly "right-wing"? Right-wing, just for the sake of this argument, in the minimal sense meaning Paleo-Con and maximally meaning Alt-Right.
Now how many of them would you be willing to bet value traditional nationalism over civic nationalism?
None of this is going to cause a revolt anytime soon. None of this is going to effectively change the current status quo. Until the middle class is starving and whoring themselves out, nothing will change. It will be something to tutter about and vent over and then go about there day to day. Ironically, the progressives are almost right in that race is an issue; nobody cares about it and it is negatively impacting minorities because nobody is willing to support them. It's not a new observation, but it is not a good idea for them to make race an issue. It will destroy them. Like the kid who only had a head wishing for a body, they got too greedy and will end up with only a head again.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 3, 2020)

Begemot said:


> >meat-eaters
> >Their time is over.



In your fucking dreams vigger


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Jul 3, 2020)

Billy "the Bot" Bobson said:


> On the discussion about the inactivity of the Right Wing, I agree that the Right is weak. It is completely divided and effectively neutered because of Neo-Conservatism and Libertarianism. I pose a question for all the self-identified Right-Wingers: How many of your family, friends, associates, and co-workers are truly "right-wing"? Right-wing, just for the sake of this argument, in the minimal sense meaning Paleo-Con and maximally meaning Alt-Right.
> Now how many of them would you be willing to bet value traditional nationalism over civic nationalism?
> None of this is going to cause a revolt anytime soon. None of this is going to effectively change the current status quo. Until the middle class is starving and whoring themselves out, nothing will change. It will be something to tutter about and vent over and then go about there day to day. Ironically, the progressives are almost right in that race is an issue; nobody cares about it and it is negatively impacting minorities because nobody is willing to support them. It's not a new observation, but it is not a good idea for them to make race an issue. It will destroy them. Like the kid who only had a head wishing for a body, they got too greedy and will end up with only a head again.


This is a big argument for you. I could imagine that not many people are truly big-guy-conservatives, but we also have to look at the master plan and question Trump's next step. Maybe they don't have a flight plan and the conservative party crashes with no survivors, or maybe people are getting tired of the democrats and jumping out of their aircraft for Trump. Question how many people are turning "liberal" because they perceive that position to just be the status quo so they can get along, but when it comes to election day we will know the true colours.

What we do know is that these riots have started a fire, and whether fire rises is still in the air. But what I would say right now is to calm down, now's not the time for fear, for that comes later.


----------



## DNA_JACKED (Jul 4, 2020)

Rand /pol/ said:


> I know it's very cliche to compain America to Weimar Germany, but during the Weimar era the rural right-wingers in Germany didn't sit back and do nothing while the left was taking direct action in Berlin. In America, the lack of a response to me just seems like an admission of defeat from the right, or it shows that they've basically ceded every American city to the left (which IMO is as good as an admission of defeat).


You should consider comparing America to something else. America. Specifically america from the 60s to about 1980. Look up the book Days of Rage. This blogpost discussing it has come up in the riot thread several times:








						Days of Rage
					

“People have completely forgotten that in 1972 we had over nineteen hundred domestic bombings in the United States.” — Max Noel, FBI (ret.) Recently, I had my head torn off by a b…




					status451.com
				




Basically, in the late 60s and throughout the 70s, the left tried similar shit. College socialists began protesting, the ringleaders became more radicalized and evnetually, unable to pusht he majority further, created the Weathermen. What followed was a decade of bombings and destruction. Those involved had the support of the media and educational institutions, that either memory-holed them or sometimes assisted these members (sound familiar?),the NATIONAL LAWYERS GUILD actively raised money for bails and legal defenses (sound familiar?) and a prominent lawyer quit her job to joint he Weathermen. Those involved, thanks to the backing of the institutional Left, got off easy or scott free. They used kids to sneak bombs into buildings and infiltrate buildings because women with children didnt raise suspicion (using kids, where have I heard that before....)

What was the Right's response? They didnt go directly after these groups, hell when the FBI ACCIDENTALLY uncovered info on Weatherman the FBI got in trouble for it. Instead they worked in a more distributed manner. They worked on strengthening law enforcement, fixing the broken justice system (ever wonder where minimum sentencing laws came from? Well here you go) and taking advantage of the power vacuum that was created as the radical left eventually began to eat itself. This era of leftist power gave us nixon, reagan, and ford, with one 4 year democrat stint inbetween. The 70's were not a  great time for the democratic party.

The situation today is a fair bit different. For one thing, thanks in no small part to social media's enabling of narcissism, the more extreme parts of the leftist movement have been able to thrive as opposed to driven underground. Unlike the Weathermen in the 70s, the modern antifa movement cant help but vomit their horseshit all over the media. That narcissism works against them, as their movement gets so easily hijacked by other movements in the Leftist sphere. We see this with BLM in the form of the Trans movements and the factional infighting that plagued CHAZ. It also makes them very weak to intervention. The government wont have to spend 10 years trying to find 150 members of a movement when they put all their info on Facebook for the world to see.

The internet doesnt forget. Most people couldnt tell you what the Weathermen were or what the FALN was. Even those who Do know of them likely couldnt tell you they managed to successfully bomb the freaking pentagon. Or that the ringleaders had nice cushy jobs in upper academia for decades after. But today we know exactly what message is being spread, because they overshare everything. While the 70s was largely memory-holed, today the actions of BLM wont be forgotten the same way. The message has been sent, and average joe america is getting nervous, and angry. We see this in firearm sales. We see this in rising tensions.

I dont think there will be revolutionary change, but rather evolutionary change. The overton window will slowly shift. The pendulum of politics has been swinging left for over 50 years. It peaked in the 90s with the passing of NAFTA and the peak of globalism, and was artificially perched with the war in the middle east, the 08 crisis, and most importantly the internet. This latest batch of corona actions and marxist riots are one final desperate push to get that pendulum so far left it sticks.

But it wont. It never does. 

The world is slowly swinging back to the right. Nations are PISSED at china, people are questioning globalism, nationalism in europe and the US is slowly rising, shedding the muck from their chrome finish. All these attempts to push left are going to be met with the increasing weight of a right shift back. We see this with the article III action against Seattle from Barr, and the YEETing of antifa and BLM leaders by federal agents. I predict what we will see is a Trump win, along with the senate remaining red and the house possibly going red. Republicans winning more state and local elections again. We'll see them go for certain protections (like trump kludgled with section 230) to weaken leftist institutions. They'll target things like educational funding and sanctuary cities, removing 2A restrictions, and possibly going after financing issues that many wrong-think supporters face. We'll likely also see another 30+ years of conservative court systems and decisions.

We wont see revolutionary right wing action unless these movements begin to wholesale move into suburbs and small towns, targeting middle class families and red communities. And then you know exactly what will happen. That's when your weimar observations begin to ring true. But that wont happen, largely because these new groups lack the sacrificial mindset and mental discipline of their 70's counterparts. We see this in how easily they fold at the slightest resistance. The FALN regularly got into police shootouts and raided banks. Modern rioters would NEVER do that.

The purpose of education is to light a fire in their mind, not stuff it with pre ordained information. We have been doing the latter for decades now, and the riots have lit not just a physical fire, but a metaphorical fire in the minds of many moderate americans, and that fire wont necessarily burn the way the left wants it to.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jul 4, 2020)

DNA_JACKED said:


> What was the Right's response? They didnt go directly after these groups, hell when the FBI ACCIDENTALLY uncovered info on Weatherman the FBI got in trouble for it. Instead they worked in a more distributed manner. They worked on strengthening law enforcement, fixing the broken justice system (ever wonder where minimum sentencing laws came from? Well here you go) and taking advantage of the power vacuum that was created as the radical left eventually began to eat itself. This era of leftist power gave us nixon, reagan, and ford, with one 4 year democrat stint inbetween. The 70's were not a great time for the democratic party.


The 60s resulted in America in general socially liberalizing and allowed for the left to gain institutional influence. If all the right in America can hope to gain is maybe a couple Neoconservative Presidents (who would themselves would probably be more socially liberal than even the Republican party is now) than IMO that doesn't bode well for the right.


----------



## DNA_JACKED (Jul 4, 2020)

Rand /pol/ said:


> The 60s resulted in America in general socially liberalizing and allowed for the left to gain institutional influence. If all the right in America can hope to gain is maybe a couple Neoconservative Presidents (who would themselves would probably be more socially liberal than even the Republican party is now) than IMO that doesn't bode well for the right.


Not at all. In case you missed it, the left already HAD institutional power by the late 60s in both education and media, the socialists college students group had existed for years before Weatherman came around and tried to radicalize them. Thats how the OG weathermen actions got swept under the rug. The earliest actions were in the late 50s and Those got memory holed by the same institutions. While society liberalized through the 60s and early 70s thanks to the hippie movement, the weathermen's actions resulted from society embracing the drug and music counterculture and ignoring the more hardcore demands.

I cant think of anyone who lived through Reagan's tenure and could describe it as "liberalized". The mid to late 70s and early 80s saw a general resistance to hippie culture and the liberal domination of congress led to the eventual rise of the Religious Right as a dominant conservative power in the 80s and the GOP's control of the Senate in the 90s.  The democrats in the 70's would be utterly alien to the modern democratic party both in terms of the bills they wanted passed and the general direction of the party at the time.

I imagine in the next 10-30 years you'll see the far left continue to move left, losing support. Once it finally collapses, the republicans will move more to the right in response to the left moving closer to center to distinguish themselves from the far left, leading to a repeat of the 90s. In that time the world overall will continue a march tot he right as nations start to remove their dependencies on the likes of china and right leaning parties continue to gain power in europe as well as the americas. Much as WWII triggered a general movement towards more liberal ideas, Corona and the riots will trigger a movement towards more nationalistic ideas, much like how the Georgian era led into the Victorian era.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 4, 2020)

it'll either end in bloodshed or tears. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Jul 4, 2020)

Dave. said:


> Maybe on surface level, but on a sub-surface level you're definitely going to see some strained and tense relationships between blacks and whites.



It could be interesting to know which direction the relationships between blacks and latinos will go? The Mexicains might not have all the same views as Cubans and Dominicans.


----------



## DNA_JACKED (Jul 4, 2020)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> It could be interesting to know which direction the relationships between blacks and latinos will go? The Mexicains might not have all the same views as Cubans and Dominicans.


Mexicans hate blacks, so......


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jul 4, 2020)

DNA_JACKED said:


> Mexicans hate blacks, so......


Mexicans/Hispanics by and large vote Democrat, so even if Mexicans/Hispanics are incredibly anti-Black it doesn't have any effect in elections.


----------



## Made In China (Jul 4, 2020)

The riots themselves won't cause any long-term impacts, although it will be probably be attributed to whatever insane policies get passed in the next few years since they seem to be trying to write this chapter as a recreation of the civil rights era.  You should probably be more worried about the long term effects of things like demographic shift, the joke that is our education system, the technocracy, the slow but total suicide of social libertarians and conservatives, and the long-lasting economic damage inflicted by both the economic right and neoliberals,  On the upside we'll at least get to see the demise of liberals and immense zoomer butthurt in a decade or two.


----------



## DNA_JACKED (Jul 4, 2020)

Rand /pol/ said:


> Mexicans/Hispanics by and large vote Democrat, so even if Mexicans/Hispanics are incredibly anti-Black it doesn't have any effect in elections.
> View attachment 1428067


They vote Democrat because they get Dem Gibs. When they exist in an area where they are the majority (many cities have latino dominated ghettos) you had better not be caught there while black, not if you value not getting capped. Whenever these groups get any sort of power they get kneecapped by their various pet groups. Happened in the 70s too, Weatherman was shocked, _shocked I say,_ that the various groups in the liberal party had their own agendas that bubbled to the surface when power was available and wouldnt go with his plans. 

The same thing happened under obama. For all he did he really didnt help black americans at ALL. When/if this current crop of democrats get into power they will immediately descend into factional infighting, just like The Squad (tm) did over Omar's anti Israeli comments. The only thing theyll agree on is stuff republicans will agree on too, E.G. save the children type bills, and well end up with another 4-8 years of gridlock.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jul 6, 2020)

Rather than the rest of the world being forced to care for US news, we now look to the US for humor in their own self-deprecating ways of 'justice'.

So basically nothing. US #1 center of attention still.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jul 7, 2020)

ZeCommissar said:


> Depending on certain actions like Trumps election, the George Floyd murder trial, the coof, and maybe unforeseen events that haven't happened yet we may reach a period of instability not seen since the Civil Rights era. Racial attacks against blacks and whites are going to increase, and people in the middle that want to be left alone are going to start consolidating against extremist menace....hopefully.
> 
> While I do believe violence is inevitable and we might even see something on the scale of another mass shooting, or a armed militia taking over something I highly doubt anything too horrible will happen. Anyone that honestly believes that Day of The Rope or Civil War 2: Trump Boogaloo is going to happen is a fucking idiot that needs to stop wanking to murder fantasies of their opponents.
> 
> The average American complains when the Mcdonalds cooks puts one too many tomatoes on their burger. Regardless of the current events even our poor know too much luxury and have a lot more lose for them to die due some retarded cause of "muh race". This isn't some shithole third world country where you literally have almost nothing to lose.


You also got to remember that it's been leaking outside of the US too- There have been protests in Canada, the UK, Australia and all throughout Europe and Asia. Nothing's going to be the same anywhere even after the riots die down because America couldn't keep well enough alone.

IMO, I don't see any of this ending anytime soon unless Corona goes for round 2 or an outside force - be it natural disaster, space rock or sun activity - gets to us. The US has ruined it for everyone else and with this being an election year, we are definitely not out of the woods yet. In the short term, I expect more of the same to keep happening throughout the coming months as both parties, and all the medias, gear up for November. Long-term? That's a lot harder to nail down until we know the specifics or outcome of late 2020, but It'll definitely be a change for the worse regardless of who's in charge. Social media's already making demands to dictate how we should speak to each other and the government wants to just stop everyone from speaking period. Regardless of what happens Trump or Biden are not going to make things any better if they get elected, but for completely different reasons. The former because everyone will be asshurt on all sides, the latter because he's senile and working with an agenda. And whatever happens over in the US, the other countries usually react in kind.

In other words, whatever happens, we all suffer. And that ain't going to change anytime soon.


----------



## Women should die (Jul 7, 2020)

it will get blacks and virtue signalling whites to vote democrat more and then america is completely fucked and the only places for western civilization will be eastern europe


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jul 7, 2020)

Women should die said:


> western civilization





Women should die said:


> eastern europe


Anon, I...


----------



## Women should die (Jul 7, 2020)

Rand /pol/ said:


> Anon, I...


seethe cope dilate


----------



## Honest Coyote (Jul 7, 2020)

I think between the riots and corona causing a lot of jobs to go remote, you will see urban blight become widespread.  No executive is going to want to live in South African style bunkers when the smaller city 2 hours away, or even the suburbs, is just as practical and safer.  No middle class professional is going to want to be in a Chicago, where stopping a home invader from raping your daughter is white supremacy, when you can live 45 minutes away in the suburbs and commute in once a week if needed. 

 Universities will get pummeled hard, which will tie in with urban blight.  Everyone knows the college loan system is unsustainable, and the value of a degree keeps dropping as colleges water down education with the academic equivalent of Flint Michigan's tapwater.  

Given the left wing base of cities and universities, I'm thinking it will be a longterm right wing shift.


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Jul 8, 2020)

Billy "the Bot" Bobson said:


> On the discussion about the inactivity of the Right Wing, I agree that the Right is weak. It is completely divided and effectively neutered because of Neo-Conservatism and Libertarianism. I pose a question for all the self-identified Right-Wingers: How many of your family, friends, associates, and co-workers are truly "right-wing"? Right-wing, just for the sake of this argument, in the minimal sense meaning Paleo-Con and maximally meaning Alt-Right.
> Now how many of them would you be willing to bet value traditional nationalism over civic nationalism?
> None of this is going to cause a revolt anytime soon. None of this is going to effectively change the current status quo. Until the middle class is starving and whoring themselves out, nothing will change. It will be something to tutter about and vent over and then go about there day to day. Ironically, the progressives are almost right in that race is an issue; nobody cares about it and it is negatively impacting minorities because nobody is willing to support them. It's not a new observation, but it is not a good idea for them to make race an issue. It will destroy them. Like the kid who only had a head wishing for a body, they got too greedy and will end up with only a head again.


I'm the only rightist in my family, so...


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jul 8, 2020)

Honest Coyote said:


> I think between the riots and corona causing a lot of jobs to go remote, you will see urban blight become widespread.  No executive is going to want to live in South African style bunkers when the smaller city 2 hours away, or even the suburbs, is just as practical and safer.  No middle class professional is going to want to be in a Chicago, where stopping a home invader from raping your daughter is white supremacy, when you can live 45 minutes away in the suburbs and commute in once a week if needed.
> 
> Universities will get pummeled hard, which will tie in with urban blight.  Everyone knows the college loan system is unsustainable, and the value of a degree keeps dropping as colleges water down education with the academic equivalent of Flint Michigan's tapwater.
> 
> Given the left wing base of cities and universities, I'm thinking it will be a longterm right wing shift.


"Ths population has generally been shifting left for the past 7 decades, BUT I'M SURE EVERYONE WILL TOTALLY BECOME TRADITIONALIST CONSERVATIVES THIS TIME!'


----------

